# Sorry I have not been around to post much lately...



## minimoo86 (May 13, 2012)

Things have been busy at the farm since the turn of the new year...we're putting in a new parlor next month, I've learned more about the heat detection system we installed in the fall and know how to read and work it better, and I'm now a newlywed. Hope to get more involved now, even with 56 cows and first calf heifers due within the next 6 weeks!


----------

